
Developer's Journal - shemsedin
https://oxwebs.com
======
shemsedin
At oxwebs you will find a lot of development articles to help you with
development as well as a solution to many issues that a developer faces.

~~~
gus_massa
It's usually better to submit one of the articles than the whole blog. I tried
to read a few, and most are short. Which one or two are your best articles?

